# Credit score issues



## CalGirl1949 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm wondering how important your credit score (with the credit bureaus in the U.S.) is when renting an apartment or opening a bank account, etc. in the EU countries. I haven't checked mine in a long time so I'm not sure what it is but it's probably not spotless. How much importance do they put on it if you want to rent a small apartment in Germany or Austria, etc.? Also, is it mandatory to have a bank account? Here I don't have one since I hate dealing with banks and their endless fees so my Social Security check is auto deposited onto the government debit card and I just pay bills with that - can you still get your SS checks deposited onto your card and use it if you move to a EU country? Not sure how all that works. Thanks in advance for any information that would be helpful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your credit score in the US is useless in most of Europe. Most credit issues are handled directly through your bank and many types of transactions are done via bank transfers rather than by checks. (Though the Germans are still big fans of cash.)

US social security benefits can be paid directly into your bank account via a monthly bank transfer, but not via those credit card thingees they have in the States.

The banking systems are very different in Germany from what you're used to in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CalGirl1949 said:


> I'm wondering how important your credit score (with the credit bureaus in the U.S.) is when renting an apartment or opening a bank account, etc. in the EU countries. I haven't checked mine in a long time so I'm not sure what it is but it's probably not spotless. How much importance do they put on it if you want to rent a small apartment in Germany or Austria, etc.? Also, is it mandatory to have a bank account? Here I don't have one since I hate dealing with banks and their endless fees so my Social Security check is auto deposited onto the government debit card and I just pay bills with that - can you still get your SS checks deposited onto your card and use it if you move to a EU country? Not sure how all that works. Thanks in advance for any information that would be helpful.


Credit history does not transfer even within the EU. When I moved to the UK I started from zero - that meant higher deposits and often simply 'computer says no' when it came to any kind of contracts.

What kind of visa will you be on? Or do you have EU citizenship?


----------

